# Wife refuses to work an help with bills



## sammy6150

I will try to keep this short, married 15 yrs, i always worked a taken care of my wife, we never had anything extra, always the basics. i did the best i could, bought a house , 2 cars every 6 to 7 yrs. , now with the enco... i felling the pinch, my house is in forclouse , i cant seem to make ends meet , i have asked her to get a p/t job to @ least keep food on the table but it always a aug,ument.. we have no kids , i have ask her for 15 yrs to find something to do, even volenter but she only want to go to the gym, beach , cook, an wait for me to come home.

if we are short she tells me to call friend, co workers for money , an i do, most people dont want to take my calls anymore. im 49 she 56, i thinging of walking out now while i still have some yrs to find some happyness somewhere.

the other day waiting for the water to be turned off she told me IF I WAS A MAN I WOULD GO AN ROB THE 7/11 to get the moey for the water bill., i make 70k a yrs an i have to rob beg an steal for this women.

sorry for the mis spelling but i so crasy now of this. ****..

i truly thing she has been playing me all this time an i havent seen it.

????????????


----------



## PealedBannana

Find a new wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toughmommy

She is in the wrong. If you do not have small children there is no reason for her to not have a job. She has a sweet deal and isn't going to change. Her behavior is not acceptable.


----------



## sammy6150

toughmommy said:


> She is in the wrong. If you do not have small children there is no reason for her to not have a job. She has a sweet deal and isn't going to change. Her behavior is not acceptable.


thx for the info, i sort of know this is over, i just tied of asking peole to lend me money an she doesnt seem to care @ all about how i have to look into these people eyes, i always thought marriadge was a partener ship an to have to do this on my own sucks.


sam


----------



## 827Aug

Do you guys even do a budget? You should have plenty of money for the two of you. My guess is that while your wife is at "home", she is spending a lot of money. For example, am I reading this correctly?.....Gym membership, a second car, etc. has a higher priority than the mortgage and water bill? There seems to be a two fold problem here.


----------



## unreal

what's the point of marriage if both are not helping one another out?


----------



## Jellybeans

Ya know, I do not understand women like this. Maybe it's because I have worked my entire life but she should totally be helping you out. A part-time job is not going to kill her. Or tell her she can expect to cut the beach, gym, and new cars every 6-7 years out of her life.


----------



## michzz

She should be over at the local walmart applying for work.

And you should be looking into leaving her.

Telling you to rob a 7/11?

Seriously! That alone tells you to get out.


----------



## sinnister

The woman questioned your manhood because you won't commit a felony?

RUN AWAY like you were on the Jamaican track team.


----------



## maccheese

If she is not working, there is no need for a second car. Also, cut out expenses, that are not the basics (beauty, cable, internet, whatever you don't need for your work, home furnishings.) If all you can do right now because of the economy is pay for one car, the mortgage and the basics, she has to make a decision to help you out. I myself am laid off and in school. We also have a small child. There have been some things, I personally have had to sacrifice because it would be ridiculous for me to expect my husband to pay the high insurance premium, cover the utilities, and pay the rent on his very small salary. While I go the beauty salon, get mani pedis, get new clothes and shoes, buy pretty (but things that are not a necessity for the house), hand out with my friends and run up the feul bill. We really do have to survive for now. Its only temporary. When my Uncle got laid off from his job, he put his foot down and immediately paid off and closed all credit cards and got rid of extra expenses (and my aunt works.) He just knew what they were going to be able to afford and extra debt wasn't one of those things. I say put your foot down, sell that second car, rent out a room (if she doesn't want to contribute.) If she wants to keep these things and keep you from being stressed out, she'll contribute in some way (monetarily.)


----------



## Lon

I'd say before leaving her give her a taste of the real world. Hold out the money, take control over the spending, cut out the excess and you too can see how far your 70k would go.


----------

